# buying and registering a car in mexico



## janesimmers

we want to buy a type of hyundai truck which is not sold in the u.s. as it does not comply with u.s. standards. so we would have to buy it AND register it in mexico. we want to drive it back and forth to mexico and the u.s. (we have a vacation home in mexico). can we do this? any problems? jane


----------



## synthia

I don't know what will happen when you try to bring a truck that is not up to US standards into the US. You will have to get US insurance to do this, and that may not be possible.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you purchase a vehicle in Mexico, using your Mexican address, you may drive it to the USA without any problems. We have a Jalisco plated 2007 Smart Car and drove it to North Carolina and back last year. You must realize that you can't re-register that vehicle in the USA and that you may only be able to buy liability insurance for your trip to the States.


----------



## synthia

I think the idea is that they will buy the car and keep it in the US. 

Does the Smart Car meet US standards? And what is a Smart Car, anyway?


----------



## RVGRINGO

janesimmers said:


> we want to buy a type of hyundai truck which is not sold in the u.s. as it does not comply with u.s. standards. so we would have to buy it AND register it in mexico. we want to drive it back and forth to mexico and the u.s. (we have a vacation home in mexico). can we do this? any problems? jane


They say they want to drive it "back and forth" and that is not a problem as long as they keep it registered in Mexico and buy the required liability insurance for the USA. We do both with our Smart Car when we travel to the USA. It does not matter if the vehicle does not meet US standards or is not sold in the USA. The only problem would be having to import unique parts, if needed for repairs.
The Smart Car is a two seat mini-car built by Mercedes Benz and it has been available in most countries for about ten years. It is just now (2008) being introduced to the USA in a slightly more powerful model which doesn't get the 50MPG that we get with the 2007 model's 61HP engine. You can 'Google' for pictures & descriptions.


----------



## synthia

Thanks for the information. I'm surprised the mileage isn't much better than that. I got 42 mpg highway with my Hyundai Accent the first few years. It's now deteriorated to 37 mpg, which isn't bad at all for a six year old car. Or is that 50 mpg in town? In which case that is awesome.


----------



## RVGRINGO

We get about 43 in town at 5000' altitude. All cars do much better at sea level.


----------



## ronycoca

*Liability Car Insurance for USA/Canada*

Need some recommendations for liability auto insurance for my Colima plated vehicle when I take it NOB.

Thanks for any and all info


----------



## janesimmers

*title in mexico*



synthia said:


> I think the idea is that they will buy the car and keep it in the US.
> 
> Does the Smart Car meet US standards? And what is a Smart Car, anyway?


thx synthia, we plan to drive the car back and forth between mex and u.s. it is one of those hyundai utes that get great mileage but you cant buy them or register them in the states.


----------



## janesimmers

*title a car in mexico*



RVGRINGO said:


> If you purchase a vehicle in Mexico, using your Mexican address, you may drive it to the USA without any problems. We have a Jalisco plated 2007 Smart Car and drove it to North Carolina and back last year. You must realize that you can't re-register that vehicle in the USA and that you may only be able to buy liability insurance for your trip to the States.


thx! you answered my question. we love the hyundai ute to cart stuff back and forth to mex/us, but they dont allow it to be sold or registered in the u.s. might as well put that mexico residence to some use. thx again


----------



## brown241

*Buying a car in Mexico*



janesimmers said:


> we want to buy a type of hyundai truck which is not sold in the u.s. as it does not comply with u.s. standards. so we would have to buy it AND register it in mexico. we want to drive it back and forth to mexico and the u.s. (we have a vacation home in mexico). can we do this? any problems? jane


We would like to buy a car in Puerto Vallarta and keep it in Mexico as we plan to spend 6 months a year there. What is required for US citizen to buy a car? Do we need to have an FM3 what about car insurance for a Mexican tagged car? Any recommendations? I have heard it is expensive to register and tag it, can someone give me an idea on the cost say for a 2005 car?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You can buy a car, just as you would in the USA. The dealer will want to see your immigration status and proof of residence; such as electric bills, lease, deed, etc. You can arrange for your Mexican insurance through your local Mexican agent. Sometimes, when purchasing a new car, the dealers will include a year of insurance. They will also take care of getting your plates and registration for you. Buying a used car from an individual can have pitfalls: Have all the past owners paid all taxes, tickets, fines and liens? If not, you will be liable for them. Does the car have a complete record of ownership, back to the dealer? Is the car a 'nationalized' vehicle or was it sold new in Mexico? I suggest always buying through a new car dealer; most have good used cars available. Otherwise, get someone with experience to help you.


----------



## Rodrigo84

Depends on the car, but 2% of the value is rough estimate you might pay in tenencia per year. It is indeed more expensive than the U.S. My cousin was looking at cars down here before he came down and since he wanted a 4x4 and they were way too expensive (and often lacked options) he brought one down and kept it plated with a relative in the U.S.

I'd highly advise to find someone local who can guide you through it, as in some places it is more difficult than others. Mexico City is a horrendous experience that can take as much as 4 hours until you get plates, while Mexico State I remember one time was just 30 minutes.

RVGRINGO touched on the basic points.

Used cars are better. Only place where I'd say that wouldn't be such a good idea is here in Mexico City because they have a very restrictive driving policy known as hoy no circula that means after 8 years from the car being new, you can't drive it one day out of the week. But since you don't have such issues where you are going, I'd recommend something (if you're not looking for something particular), like a Nissan Tsuru (kind of like an old Sentra), more reliable than Volkswagens. My cousin said that Hondas and Toyotas are good quality but not every mechanic on the corner knows how to fix them. Doing repair work with an agencia or dealer can get very expensive.


----------



## janesimmers

*buying a car in mexico*



RVGRINGO said:


> You can buy a car, just as you would in the USA. The dealer will want to see your immigration status and proof of residence; such as electric bills, lease, deed, etc. You can arrange for your Mexican insurance through your local Mexican agent. Sometimes, when purchasing a new car, the dealers will include a year of insurance. They will also take care of getting your plates and registration for you. Buying a used car from an individual can have pitfalls: Have all the past owners paid all taxes, tickets, fines and liens? If not, you will be liable for them. Does the car have a complete record of ownership, back to the dealer? Is the car a 'nationalized' vehicle or was it sold new in Mexico? I suggest always buying through a new car dealer; most have good used cars available. Otherwise, get someone with experience to help you.


after i buy this car in mexico, can i take it back and forth between us and mexico?


----------



## Rodrigo84

janesimmers said:


> after i buy this car in mexico, can i take it back and forth between us and mexico?


Yes. The only thing you really need to do if you go into the U.S. is buy U.S. insurance before you cross the border. You'll see places called Seguros USA as you get closer to the border and they sell very cheaply-priced insurance by the day. Mexican insurance is not good in the USA and vice-versa.


----------



## brown241

RVGRINGO said:


> You can buy a car, just as you would in the USA. The dealer will want to see your immigration status and proof of residence; such as electric bills, lease, deed, etc. You can arrange for your Mexican insurance through your local Mexican agent. Sometimes, when purchasing a new car, the dealers will include a year of insurance. They will also take care of getting your plates and registration for you. Buying a used car from an individual can have pitfalls: Have all the past owners paid all taxes, tickets, fines and liens? If not, you will be liable for them. Does the car have a complete record of ownership, back to the dealer? Is the car a 'nationalized' vehicle or was it sold new in Mexico? I suggest always buying through a new car dealer; most have good used cars available. Otherwise, get someone with experience to help you.


Am I correct in that I will need an FM3 to purchase a car, whether from a dealership or an individual? Is there a way to check out it a car has tickets, liens, etc. against it?


----------



## RVGRINGO

I believe that either an FM3 or FM2 would be required in order to register the vehicle. You must also prove residency. If you are not in that situation, I would keep a US vehicle.
If in doubt about charges against the vehicle, go with the present owner to the registration location for the vehicle and present the license plate number. They can tell you if there are outstanding tickets, etc. If it is not currently registered with plates AND the window sticker, plus the owner's wallet copy of the registration, I would not even consider making a purchase. Check the VIN against these documents.


----------



## janesimmers

*buying a car in mexico*



brown241 said:


> Am I correct in that I will need an FM3 to purchase a car, whether from a dealership or an individual? Is there a way to check out it a car has tickets, liens, etc. against it?


what immigration status do you have to have? we live in the states with a vacation home in mexico. the car will primarily be used in the states. the only reason we want to buy/register it in mexico is that this particular type of vehicle (a small hyundai ute) is not allowed to be sold/registered in the states. thx again.


----------



## Rodrigo84

I checked with someone today and an FM2, FM3 or diplomatic paper is required to register it here in D.F.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If your plan is to use the vehicle primarily in the USA, you will have a problem. Driving a foreign plated vehicle in the USA is OK for a vacation trip but not long term. As soon as some 'local fuzz' notices your truck in the neighborhood more than a few times in a period over 30 days, he is going to pull you over and advise you that most places require that you register your vehicle locally within a short time of arrival. Even if you could show an FM3/2 and a Mexican driver's license, you might not convince him and have to make an unexpected run for the border to get the vehicle back to Mexico.
So, if you live in Mexico most of the time, OK. You can vacation in the USA with your Mexican car.
If you are trying, as you are, to evade the law; that's not a good idea. I suggest you get a truck that is available legally in the USA.
Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Lauren5020

ronycoca said:


> Need some recommendations for liability auto insurance for my Colima plated vehicle when I take it NOB.
> 
> Thanks for any and all info


Contact Sanborns insurance, located in Texas (McAllen, Laredo). 
(google them...it won't let me post the web address) 
I have a Canadian registered car, and purchase my insurance (by the day, or week) from them. 
You can order the insurance online and they will send you a policy through email. 
I only buy this for short periods of time. Not sure if they do long term policies. 
You can also buy at any border insurance agent, once you are into the US. Again, not sure if it's long term. 
I like buying from Sanborns ahead of time...like that I already have it when I am crossing the border.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You can also ask your Mexican insurance agent to provide a temporary policy for the USA. Most of them can issue such a liability policy before you leave. Typically, they are for a minimum of one month. That's the way we do it and it is less expensive than Sanborns.


----------



## toddrdoherty

*Nissan URvan*

Buying a new Nissan URvan in Mexico for use in both USA and Mexico.

Do you need a "permanent address" in Mexico in order to purchase a new vehicle? 




RVGRINGO said:


> They say they want to drive it "back and forth" and that is not a problem as long as they keep it registered in Mexico and buy the required liability insurance for the USA. We do both with our Smart Car when we travel to the USA. It does not matter if the vehicle does not meet US standards or is not sold in the USA. The only problem would be having to import unique parts, if needed for repairs.
> The Smart Car is a two seat mini-car built by Mercedes Benz and it has been available in most countries for about ten years. It is just now (2008) being introduced to the USA in a slightly more powerful model which doesn't get the 50MPG that we get with the 2007 model's 61HP engine. You can 'Google' for pictures & descriptions.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, you would need to maintain an FM3 visa and a Mexican address to purchase the vehicle. If you used that vehicle from a single location in the USA for more than 30 days, you would probably be discovered and have to remove it from the USA. Casual use for a trip is permitted, but if you also have a home in the USA you might have difficulties; a real grey area. We were noticed at once when we visited a relative in the USA, perhaps because of the uniqueness of the Smart Car at that time, but the officer tried to 'run the plates' without success and just sat there in his cruiser until I noticed him and came out of the house to talk to him. When he discovered that we were on a visit, he was satisfied but still seemed disturbed by his lack of ability to 'be in control'.


----------



## Rodrigo84

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, you would need to maintain an FM3 visa and a Mexican address to purchase the vehicle. If you used that vehicle from a single location in the USA for more than 30 days, you would probably be discovered and have to remove it from the USA. Casual use for a trip is permitted, but if you also have a home in the USA you might have difficulties; a real grey area. We were noticed at once when we visited a relative in the USA, perhaps because of the uniqueness of the Smart Car at that time, but the officer tried to 'run the plates' without success and just sat there in his cruiser until I noticed him and came out of the house to talk to him. When he discovered that we were on a visit, he was satisfied but still seemed disturbed by his lack of ability to 'be in control'.


Great story. My cousin and his friends would actually get the opposite end of the stick here in Mexico where some local/state officers would tell them that if they are living here, they needed to get local plates, with the officers not knowing that was not possible (nor necessary). My cousin and his friends always carried the paperwork concerning temporary importation as it applied to a an FM2/FM3.

I should tell you that I do know of some Mexicans who legally work across the border (living up there) and took there vehicles north and continue to keep them with insurance. They do have a rule somewhere, I think it's customs, that it's only allowed for one year and then you have to remove it, go through the steps to legalize it (it's hell and not practical) or destroy it, but I can tell you there is nobody to enforce it. Still, you don't want issues. And yes, they do keep up their insurance to date.


----------



## mexliving

*buying mexican new car*

when purchasing that new hundai truck, you will have to pay an annual tax fee on that truck.... around 9,000 pesos every year.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, there is a hefty 'tenencia' tax on new vehicles in Mexico for the first ten years. There has been talk of eliminating that tax and we bought a new car on that basis. Guess what? The tax has not been eliminated and we still have to pay up each year. Ouch!


----------



## Rodrigo84

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, there is a hefty 'tenencia' tax on new vehicles in Mexico for the first ten years. There has been talk of eliminating that tax and we bought a new car on that basis. Guess what? The tax has not been eliminated and we still have to pay up each year. Ouch!


Even if they do get rid of tenencia, I have a hunch knowing my government they will stick in another tax to replace it.

I find it amazing that we in this country pay more for taxes on cars than we do on houses. My cousin told me in the U.S., it is just the opposite.


----------



## KityVic

*Buying a car in Mexico to take back to USA permanently*

We have been living in Mexico for the past 5 years and long since brought our car from Texas to Mexico and had it nationalized so it now has Mexican plates. We are returning to the US to live and don't want to take the car because it is really not up for highway driving anymore. So, we wanted to buy a car here in Mexico and take it to the US to live there. We have seen lots of cars that still have US plates and are wondering if it is better to buy one of those, or to buy a mexican car. And, is there anything we need to do with our old car - can we sell it here or trade it in since it is now nationalized with mexican plates??


----------



## RVGRINGO

If your old car has been nationalized, you may sell it in Mexico. However, you probably still have the US title and registration, so you can drive it back to the USA and re-register it there.
Note: You cannot buy a car with US plates from an expat in Mexico. They would have to go with you to the border and do the transaction in the USA. You also cannot buy a Mexican car and import it to the USA; it would cost a fortune and is impossible for some vehicles unless they are antiques, etc.
So, it would seem your best bet is to take the old car back to the USA and trade it there. Maybe it will qualify for the new 'cash for guzzlers' program.


----------



## KityVic

*buying a nationalized car in Mexico*

What if I buy a car that has been nationalized in Mexico but is originally from the US so that it meets all standards? 

The problem is I am not sure that this car will make it to the border without breaking down and I definitely don't want to be broken down in the middle of the desert in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If a car, originally from the USA but nationalized in Mexico, is available, you would have to be able to obtain the US title from the owner who last owned it in the USA. That title would have to be signed over to you. 
Wouldn't it be more economical to have your present car repaired a bit for the trip?


----------



## KityVic

Thank you for your input.

I guess what we will have to do is go to the border, buy another car, drive back to Mexico, and then drive back to US in that. 

We really don´t want to invest more money in this car for repairs, and there is no way to fit all of our things plus two dogs and us in this car. 

Any other tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## mrblack54

i bought a 1994 jeep in nuevo laredo and need to register and plate it with mexican plates. i have the original title stamped "for export only" and i have an fm3 and visa and rental contract for my house in nuevo laredo. do i need anything else to get it registered and plated ?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, Mr. Black. I hope you have not created a 'Catch-22' situation for yourself. You are going to have to import the Jeep into Mexico. Most expats do that on an 'importada temporal' which requires title and registration in the USA, for example. You appear to want to 'nationalize' your Jeep and that requires permanent importation to Mexico. To do that, I think you will need a customs broker, a significant amount of money and patience. As I understand it, right now, only 1999 vehicles are being allowed under some new rules designed to upgrade the vehicle pool in Mexico and reduce emissions. Your plan to import the Jeep may be a lot more complicated than you had expected. Advice you may have had a year ago may not be valid now. 
Does any other expat have very recent experience with this type of situation?


----------



## BajaGringo

RV, you are correct on this. I keep telling folks coming down to live that they are better off just leaving/selling their old vehicles back home and buying one in Mexico that already has Mexican plates. I think that many Gringos are afraid to try to get a driver's license down here when in reality the process is not that complicated. You can buy a vehicle in the border areas of Mexico for just about as cheaply as north of the border.

YMMV


----------



## KityVic

*Buying a car at the Texas border to take into Mexico, but live in the States*

Do you know anything about buying a car in Laredo or Brownsville to cross over into Mexico to pick up my dogs and things to move back to US?? Is there a waiting time to register the car in order to cross the border.

Also, I read something about having to leave a deposit for cars 2005 and newer. 

And kind of an unrelated question but entails the process of moving from one country to the other... When I cross the border from Mexico back to US with all of my things, do they fine me or do an extensive search??


----------



## KityVic

PS. Mr. Black, we legalized our car through a company called Campesinos, or UNCR. I don't know where you are living and if it is the same name where you are, but you can find them in the phone book, or ask around. You need to contact one of them and they can help you. It is correct that you will need patience and money. I don't know what the laws are right now, but they have specific times when the year of your car can be nationalized and you have to pay monthly fees in order to put Campesinos plates and stickers on your car (or another company that works through the Customs to nationalize your car) and we had to wait almost a year and half before we could nationalize ours (1996). These plates and stickers still don't mean that you are scott free - but it deters the police from stopping you. They also say you can't go in to certain areas with these cardboard plates which includes the border and areas like Mexico City. 


Also, they did recently change some laws, though I don't know the specifics or even if this info is still accurate since we went through this process 2 years ago... so find out before you go to avoid heavy fines or even having your car taken away. 

I think if you have a FM3 or FM2 Visa then there is not so much hassle - you just renew your visa on the car or something like that. 

Anyway, I hope this helps.

Good luck.


----------



## mrblack54

thanks for your reply and welcome ! 2morrow i am going to a broker that was recomended by a mexican lawyer friend of mine and see what he can do for me. will let you know and thanks again for your input


----------



## floridagal

This place sells the best priced Mexico insurance I've seen around and is recommended by "Mexico Mike" who has a great info blog on Mexico.

The next to last paragraph covers what you asked about liability ins. to travel from Mex to US for short sojourns... Mexico Auto Insurance Quotes

HTH,
Donna

PS: I copied the last three paragraphs since I was incorrect about only short trips, apparently long ones too... and into Canada, too.

Quote: Nelson Insurance sells short-term and annual liability insurance for Mexico vehicles traveling in the states. We also provide coverage for Mexico commercial vehicles in the U.S. The company, National Unity, is an admitted carrier in Texas. Coverage is good for all the U.S. and Canada. 

Liability or full coverage insurance is also available for Central and South America. An application must be signed and then submitted to the insurance company. Two weeks are needed for approval. This insurance is written on American International Group (AIG). Unquote.


----------

